# Can i re-spray or not



## steuys (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi all

does anybody know if you can re-spray alluminium,i have a 1993 frankia and its looking a bit tired (18 years) had underneath don with waxoil so fany a re-spray.

cheers and a merry xmas 

stu


----------



## erneboy (Feb 8, 2007)

Yes you can but it will need a big booth and probably two painters to do it. Two painters because the sides are so long that the paint will dry too much if one man tries it and the lines will show where the wet paint goes on to the dry. Had this discussion with a couple of paint shops last year because I wanted one side of mine done.That was their view.

It's really a job for a paint shop specialising in larger commercial vehicles and it will be expensive. 

It's not going to be very successful as a DIY project I fear, Alan.


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Father in law used to be a coach builder and his speciality was spraying the panels, Ali.

Dave p


----------



## gaspode (May 9, 2005)

Aluminium can certainly be resprayed, but it will need special preparation or the paint will not adhere for very long. You need to use what is known as a "self-etching" primer before applying any paint. As has already been said, painting an area as large as a M/H side panel is almost impossible to do without full professional facilities - if you want it to look respectable that is.

A DIY approach might be to use a slow drying coach enamel which will give a good finish if used properly. There are still problems though, it would take a long time to dry and collect dust, flies and the like during drying, it will run all over the place unless you're a skilled sprayer and it will go dull quite quickly and need doing again within two or three years.

Unless the existing paint is damaged you may get a better (and much cheaper) result from having the existing paintwork re-cut by professionals.


----------



## steuys (Feb 6, 2010)

*thanks*

Thanks guys was going to look into getting it done in a paint shop,does anyone know somewhere near as poss to aberdeen

cheers stu


----------

